# Looking for a program that generates sheet music based on my vocals.



## jcfynx (Dec 10, 2010)

As the kind of person who likes to improvise when I'm recording vocals, I find a lot of the time I want to go back and jot down exactly the notes I just sang to put them in something again later.

I've also wanted to be able to share these with other vocalists, but I can't tell what notes I sang half the time and that makes it really hard to write it down. 

I can't help but wonder if there's a computer program out there that has a function like this; something that would generate sheet music based on microphone input. Has anyone here heard of anything like that?


----------



## Phirae (Dec 13, 2010)

AudioScore
It transcribes straight from a microphone or mp3/CD

It costs money, but you can download a free demo, which isn't as sophisticated


----------

